# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger of niet?

## Gast5

Hey, ben een meisje van 18jaar en ben vroeger soms onregelmatig ongesteld geweest en nu weer 2x blijkbaar.. Ik heb ook nog nooit de pil gebruikt..
Myn vorige onregelmatige ongesteldheid was een week te laat en nu ben ik weer te laat aan't geraken...ik heb ook onveilig seks met mijn vriendje maar hij trekt steeds terug als hij komt..
Wat ik nu wel raar vind, is dat ik al 2avonden na mekaar nu wat buikpijn heb en het lijkt dat ik wat dikker ben.. Ik kan toch niet dikker lijken na 1 maand zwanger te kunnen zijn (wat hopelijk nog niet is)???
Help mij... Ik vind dit verontrustend...

Meisje in haar onrust.

----------


## Gast30

Hoi,

Wat vervelend dat je zo in de rats zit. Ik kan alleen uit mijn eigen ervaring spreken. Ik kon de eerste maand van mijn beide zwangerschappen niet zien dat ik dikker werd. Ook voelde ik het pas na een paar weken dat ik zwanger was. Het kan zijn dat je zwanger bent. Je ziet jezelf dikker worden, maar dat kan ook zijn omdat je je er druk om maakt. Ik weet nog toen ik 18 jaar was dat mijn ongesteldheid ook onregelmatig was. Ik ben zelfs een keer een half jaar niet ongesteld geworden, omdat ik veel dingen aan m'n hoofd had. Ook ik had toen net gevreeen en dacht ook dat ik zwanger was. Ik heb toen een test gedaan en het bleek niet zo te zijn. Je staat versteld hoe je lichaam en geest samengaan. Ik werd pas weer ongesteld toen ik het losliet en er niet meer aan dacht. Dat lukt niet gelijk, want ik was er elke dag wel mee bezig. Op een gegeven moment dacht, nou ja dan maar niet. Oke ik word niet ongesteld en met die gedacht liet ik het los. 

Hopelijk heb ik je wat geholpen

Groetjes

----------


## roxanne

Hallo, Ik ben 19 jaar en ik was 5 a 6 jaar aan de diane pil, ik ben er nu ongeveer 5a 6 maanden mee gestopt, maar toen ik nog aan de pil was werd ik altijd regelmatig ongesteld en nu ik ben gestopt word ik onregelmatig ongesteld..........ben nog maar 4 keer ongesteld geweest, ik vraag me af of het komt omdat ik jaren aan de pil was en er mee bent gestop.of t is iets aders.ik heb wel sex gehad.....maar ben daarna gewoon ongesteld geweest en heb een test gedaan en die was negatief.....en ik denk steeds dat ik zwanger ben....en dan denk ik dat mijn buik dikker word en mijn borsten.maar mijn vriendin zegt als je daar teveel aan denkt dan heb je ook kans dat je menstruatie uitblijft...en mssn ben je schijnzwanger...wie kan mij helpen???

----------


## Pientje

Even een test ophalen bij de apotheek
En nooit zonder condoom neuken, ook niet terugtrekken, dat is gewoon niet veilig. Laat staan wat betreft SOA's.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Dat je lichaam even nodig heeft om na jaren de pil terug in regelmaat te komen, is normaal. Als je een test gedaan hebt, ben je niet zwanger (tenminste als die test negatief was  :Wink:  ) je moet het inderdaad gewoon loslaten.

Was je voor je de pil slikte wel regelmatig? Dat je het tijdens het slikken was is normaal, dat komt uit dat pilletje, en niet uit je lichaam. Met pil ben ik regelmatig, zonder is het een drama.... En ik ben niet zwanger hoor  :Wink:  gewoon zorgen dat je alleen veilige sex hebt, en afwachten wanneer je ongesteld wordt. Je moet je niet teveel zorgen maken. Als je zwanger zou zijn, had de test dat wel uitgewezen. (neem tenminste aan dat je die test pas doet op het moment dat je ongesteld had moeten zijn al?)

----------


## keyshia

hallo,
ik ben een meisje van net 15 jaar
en ik ben heel bang want ik heb niet zolang geleden voor de tweede keer
sex gehad.(ong. 20dagen geleden) ik neem de pil nog niet. en het was met condoom.
maa ik moest normaal mijn maanstonden al een week geleden krijgen.
ik heb pijn vanonder in mijn buik... is dit normaal?
of zou ik zwanger kunnen zijn??
wat zijn juist de kenmerken??


kan iemand mij helpen?? wanhopig meisje

----------


## snowy

ik weet niet of iemand mij kan helpen ik ben vaak overgestapt naar een andere pil omdat ik steeds tussentijdse bloedingen had. nu heb ik op aanraden van de dokter op 20 juni de prikpil gehaald tot op heden ben ik 2 dagen ongesteld geweest en daarna niet meer ik vrij wel met me vriend zonder voorbehoedsmiddel mocht er een baby komen is het welkom maar kan het omdat ik ben gestopt met de pil lang duren voordat mijn mentruatie cyclus weer normaal is

----------

